
Alfred Hitchcock: ‘A superb fantasist of fear’ - prismatic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/entertainment/books/alfred-hitchcock-a-superb-fantasist-of-fear/2016/10/19/e3f561fe-9601-11e6-bb29-bf2701dbe0a3_story.html
======
arethuza
Speaking of Hitchcock and fear, I recently learned about the documentary
"Night Will Fall" \- which is about the British government documentary "German
Concentration Camps Factual Survey".

Even the trailer for "Night Will Fall" is shocking - particularly the line,
which gives the film its title:

 _“Unless the world learns the lesson these pictures teach, night will fall.”_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Will_Fall](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Will_Fall)

